# [SOLVED] Creative Surround Mixer issue.



## Canaanabolaanan (Dec 2, 2008)

So I couldn't find the appropriate forum for "software," perhaps because it's too expansive to exist, so I hope this is the right place. 

You guys recently helped me recover my old computer (huge thanks again), and as I now have a fresh installation of windows and drivers, etc, I'm having issues with some software that came with my sound card - Audigy Sound Blaster. It's a program called Creative Surround Mixer, and whenever I run it, the program simply closes, immediately. I thought maybe it was a virus, so I ran a scan, and that came up empty. I looked up everyone of the programs running under the Tasks in CtrlAltDel, and they're all microsoft processes or an ATI software, etc. No viruses. I tried reinstalling the program fresh off the install disc, and that ended the same way. I tried downloading a separate copy of the program online, and that had a different error, but also did not work. I think the problem stems from installing the drivers off the parent CD, then downloading two hardware updates dealing with Creative through Microsoft Update.

I can't think of what else might keep this program from opening. It's irritating.  SOS please and thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Creative Surround Mixer issue.*

have you run creative diagnostics from start/programs/creative


----------



## Canaanabolaanan (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Creative Surround Mixer issue.*

I don't think I have that diagnostic tool. I ended up uninstalling/reinstalling it for a 3rd time, and it worked. *sigh* Sorry to bother you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Creative Surround Mixer issue.*

it installs as part of the software and comes in handy for identifying the problem
glad you have it sorted


----------

